# Should Face-Turning Octahedron (FTO) be added to the Weekly Competition?



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2020)

This poll will be open for 15 days.

Vote yes ONLY if you BOTH want the event added AND intend to compete in it if possible.

Vote no if you specifically don't want the event added.

If the event receives at least 30 Yes votes (20% of the weekly average of participants) AND ALSO has more Yes votes than No votes, it will be added to the competition.

Responses other than Yes or No will not have any impact on the decision. Your response can be changed up until the poll closes.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes. I don't currently own an FTO, but as soon as I come into possession of one, I will be competing.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 10, 2020)

Well, this is surely a strong early showing for the first day the poll is open.


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Well, this is surely a strong early showing for the first day the poll is open.


Cult of FTO is in full force!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2020)

Wow. If voting closed now it would pass.

In my opinion, this is the kind of support an event should have in order to be added to the competition.


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow. If voting closed now it would pass.
> 
> In my opinion, this is the kind of support an event should have in order to be added to the competition.



If only getting a puzzle into the WCA was so easy


----------



## zslane (Dec 10, 2020)

To be honest, I am really only interested in seeing the FTO become a WCA event--even if only as a 2nd tier side event--in order to encourage manufacturers to make good ones for us. I don't see any path towards better FTO puzzles without WCA exposure.


----------



## Delta Phi (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm in favor of having as many events as the administrators are willing to support, but only if there is some way that we can bookmark our favorite events or hide events that we don't do, since the digital clutter is the only real drawback to having more events besides the overall ranking which IMO most people don't really pay attention to, and even for people who do, I'd believe that most of them wouldn't mind either.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

haha fto will be added cause yes votes is more than 30, and there are 0 no votes as of now


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 12, 2020)

I'll refrain from voting since I don't have an FTO and it looks like my vote wouldn't change the outcome, but it looks like a cool event and I hope to pick one up soon and give it a try,


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 18, 2020)

FTO looks like a strong candidate to be added next year to the SS Competitions. I hope to get one soon, as the Indian cubing stores do not have it currently. Now there will be 35 events to compete in. Hopefully I won't forget to do more speedFMC in 2021, R' U' R E' R2 S R' S' R2 U E R.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 24, 2020)

It's official. Face-Turning Octahedron will be added to the Weekly Competition starting with week 2021-01.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 24, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's official. Face-Turning Octahedron will be added to the Weekly Competition starting with week 2021-01.


I guess I'll need to go buy one now. Thanks! I think I'll pick up a better Master Pyraminx at the same time.


----------

